# Paying it forward/ Free tech lesson



## Guest (Jan 9, 2019)

Hey guys, I have decided to try something different. I would like to offer a one day seminar on outboard maintenance and basic diagnostics at my place free for MS members! Anyone interested reply to this thread and we’ll get something goin with this. I won’t be available to do this until mid June at the earliest since I’ll be building X-Caliber number one but if folks are interested I can start planning now for a good day’s exercises. Just let me know, James


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2019)

Oops, forgot a few things! I am located in Homosassa, Fl. And... if this is a hit, maybe we can do another at a later date on some basic fiberglass repairs and upkeep practices???


----------



## bigcountry88 (Feb 22, 2018)

Tagging in. I’d be happy to attend the outboard one when the time comes. Dropping you a Pm.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I wouldn't mind driving over. I can do most basic/slightly advanced handiwork, definitely wouldn't mind another viewpoint.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I’d come if I didn’t live 2000 miles away, I may make it anyway there is a certain fish I’m obsessed with that I come down to chase that time of year.......


----------



## DW2018 (Aug 21, 2018)

I'm interested, assuming it's on a weekend or day that I don't have work commitments. Can bring beverages and kick in funds for BBQ and vittles


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

I'm totally in on this. I'll drive over for sure. And I'd be happy to also kick in for burgers or whatever.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Kind offer. Wish I lived closer.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

How much prior knowledge does one need about these subject matters? Asking for a friend...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Great offer. Just a thought. If there was enough interest maybe live stream via Facebook or something?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2019)

T Bone said:


> How much prior knowledge does one need about these subject matters? Asking for a friend...


Only basic mechanical aptitude really. I am planning on going over some basic electrical (ignition & charging) diagnostics, fuel system diagnostics, as well as a basic annual service. Hopefully send attendees home with a basic understanding of what makes these things tick lol!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2019)

iMacattack said:


> Great offer. Just a thought. If there was enough interest maybe live stream via Facebook or something?


This is a great Idea, are you volunteering? I honestly have no idea how to do it and someone would have to play camera man.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I would attend but 8 hours each way....


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2019)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> I would attend but 8 hours each way....


Might live stream it too like @iMacattack suggested!


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

I won’t be able to attend so I’d really enjoy a live stream. 

Thanks for the wonderful 
offer, James!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm down. I can bring some beers and demonstrate my cussing, flip flop motor beating technique.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2019)

SomaliPirate said:


> I'm down. I can bring some beers and demonstrate my cussing, flip flop motor beating technique.


Hell yeah!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Boatbrains said:


> This is a great Idea, are you volunteering? I honestly have no idea how to do it and someone would have to play camera man.


I'm sure someone local can help you with the streaming. =)

I'm currently traveling for work and according to the all knowing google maps I'm 1886 miles away.


----------



## fiddlefish (Nov 13, 2017)

Generous offer! I'd tune in to a live stream or another idea could be to video it, then post on this site?


----------



## ascentone (Feb 17, 2015)

I will be there! Thanks


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

SomaliPirate said:


> I'm down. I can bring some beers and demonstrate my cussing, flip flop motor beating technique.


Bring your flops but please wear shoes. Nobody wants to be distracted by some gator toes.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

makin moves said:


> Bring your flops but please wear shoes. Nobody wants to be distracted by some gator toes.


Do craggle toes count as gator toes?


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Generous offer! Could be a great platform for your new boat business as well. Starting a YouTube channel with some helpful maintenance tips could pay off.


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

Buying a boat from a shop owner that has been around boats all their life and knows how to maintain one means much more to me than someone who purchased the company a few years ago.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Might be interested and making a fishing trip out of it. Keep us posted.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Only if you throw together a reverse tunnel obstacle course there at the Pirate Cove launch...that would be comedy gold...


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2019)

crboggs said:


> Only if you throw together a reverse tunnel obstacle course there at the Pirate Cove launch...that would be comedy gold...


Holy hell, you just gave me an idea!


----------



## Gadaboutgaddis (Jan 19, 2019)

I would love to go. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

crboggs said:


> Only if you throw together a reverse tunnel obstacle course there at the Pirate Cove launch...that would be comedy gold...


OMG!!!
I would be laughing and crying so hard I wouldn't be able to see. 

Then add in a full speed, trimmed all the way up, no tabs going forward version of it for us with flat bottomed hulls. 
My Tailfisher loves to slide side to side. 
I've eaten a few mangrove leaves in the last couple of years.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Very kewl offer and most generous. I hope it happens!


----------



## bearcatstutz (Apr 8, 2018)

Please keep us posted. I'll be there.


----------



## Pete Casteline (Jan 4, 2018)

If there is room for me, count me in.


----------



## JackHoPoSki (Feb 21, 2019)

I am interested. Willing to make the drive from St. John’s county


----------

